# new to this site



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i am new and im 17 and a half years old. i ride in the utah state western riding club. so i ride in several events. i had the choice to ride in high school rodeo i chose not to cause its not as fun. you dont get to do as much. i have a throughbred race horse. her sire is simi dancer earnings of 309,368 her grandsire is belindas boy, for those of you who know racers. i love horses. and i do western ridding only. i do not have any friends on this site so please add me, i dont know how to use this thing at all. i just barely found out how to makea thread and post on someones thread. thats all i know how to do so please help me out


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

hey I'm Jessica from BC  I lease a 22 year old Quarter horse mare named Cheyenne (check out my horse because almost all the pictures that I have of her is on there) (she's also the horse in my avatar)! I ride english, western, and bareback. I love to barrel race, pole bend, jump, and pretend to be a jockey (hahahahaha its so much fun, I raise my sturrups, and gallop around the arena as fast as I can, Cheyenne is a REALLY REALLY fast horse), and almost anything else that includes riding!  I'm going into my first show (western pleasure and english flat class) on September 11th, so I'll post a vid of me doing it (convincing my mom to record the whole thing!)  and I'm really exited!!! Well I'll add you as a friend and we can chat more if you'de like! Do you do western too, or just english?
Anyways, I am pretty new too, but I know my way around REALLY REALLY well, so if you need anything, I'd love to help! 
TTYL,
Jess


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

hey ya i only do western i ride in a riding club. i do racing as well on flat track. its my life. my horse is the fastest horse in our club on flat track, i love my horse she is my pole horse as well. im not a fan of barrels but she obviously is cause we got first at my horse show yesterday.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

thats awesome!!!  So do you race in western too? Your horse sounds awesome!  How old is he?


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

she is 9. and yes the riding club has a seperate event where you can race as well. she is ok but she is a hot horse so its a pain. i want a calm gentle one. ive been looking around


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ oh ya that makes sence. My horse is kinda in the middle. She has A LOT of giddy-up-and-go but she is really sweet and kind. She gets really ****ed if a horse gets fed and she doesn't, lol its kinda funny though, you can see it in her face! She startes snorting and stamping her foot on the ground, and somehow you can see it in her eyes its really funny! Anyways, ya she maybe old, but she is nuts, but kind, its kinda confusing! She's a really good babysitter, and she likes having one girl and one girl only (me), she used to be used as a lesson horse, and she didn't enjoy that too much. But her owner says that she has been a lot happier since I started leasing her, and so have I, I was getting so sick of having to wait till friday to have only an hour long lesson and then kiss her goodbye for another week.
Anyways, if I find a horse on the internet that seems gentle and kind, and all that then I'll send you a link!  
heres a link to my horse Cheyenne the sorral Quarter Horse (I love the backwards question mark she has on her forehead! )


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

how do you make links on your horse


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

go to the page with your horses (you have to make one first) and then right click on the web address and click 'copy' and then when you are typing, right click on where you wanna put the link, and then click on 'paste' and there you go!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Well i g2g see you 'round!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i think i did it... well see ya


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

yep so now that you have a horse, here are the instructions for links:
click on horses at the top of the page
then click on 'my barn'
then when you get to your horse, then right click on the webpage address at the top of your computer
click on 'copy' 
go to the place you wanna put your link, and then right click and click on 'paste'


and there you go! It might not be blue at first but it will turn blue! Good luck!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

haha cool


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

yep  so...... haha I'm not good at starting topics lol what now? haha


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

idk ha me neither im just printing my horse pedigree


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha nice! lol! Good job with the horse thing, he's so pretty!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks haha im still working on everything


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha no problem! so are you going into any shows lately?
oh and I have a question: I am going into a costume show for halloween with Cheyenne and I have no clue what we should be, do you have any ideas?


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i just had my show this weekend..... took first in barrels. this horse show was district now this next coming weekend is region then my next one is like sept idk that will be my state show if i make it that far


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool! Sounds like fun! I've never been in a show before, but I'm going into my first one on Sept. 11th and then I'm going into some game ones and then a costume show! Its gonna be really fun! But WOW I didn't think show cloths would be this expensive!!! It made me completely broke!!! My mom has been loaning me money lately!!! But of course I'm too young to have a job, exept for babysitting!!! Too bad I don't have a babysitting job with someone who goes away lots. ARG!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

haha i dont have a job either it sucks completly and in utah the economy is worse then anywhere else. there is nothing. so ha what can i do... eh nothing!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

lol I know me too (not the economy thing, but I'm without a job thing). And my mom is making me pay for some of this lease that I have, so that doesn't leave me with that much money for the other things that I need for the show and for my horse and stuff. Good thing that if Cheyenne needs something her owner will provide it until I have one of my own!!! Thats a relief considering all the stuff that she is lending me now!! Half chaps, english saddle, english bridle and bit, western bridle and bit......


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

ya so you ride english


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

well kinda I ride english, western and bareback. Its just that I have a western saddle of my own so I don't need to use much of her western stuff exept a western bridle and bit.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

ive never done english i probably never would be able to either with my hot horse and those saddles are difficult to ride in. and bareback i cant cause she is so hot


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh that sucks. Ya english is fun once you get the hang of it though. But I know you feel so insecure in an english saddle after being in a western saddle for so long (I've been through that).
And bareback is really fun because you can feel the horse move and getting tense under you. Its really cool. But I'm not allowed to ride with just a halter (I prob will anyways sometime lol), I always have to use a bridle which kinda sucks cuz you don't feel as free. But next time I catch my horse in the field I'll probably loop the lead over her head and tie it to the other side and ride her back!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

ya i wish i could do that


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ya thats too bad!  If you do get a new horse, then you should see if you can get one thats kinda all around, like does western, english, and bareback. You'd love jumping if you like feeling like your flying! Its a lot of fun catching air! lol I've only jumped close to 2 feet, I can't imagine jumping higher! Wait- I have a question: why can't you ride english again?


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

in utah they really dont have anything english at all..... plus im not so sure id like english im not very agile and when my horse goes i have a hard time sticken to the saddle as it is....


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh okay. That sucks.  
What does he do? Or is that just kinda his nature?


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

shes a thoroughbred so she is always going to be hot. they were bred to run


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

thats true.
exept not all are hot. I rode one, and he was like, this slow sluggish one that was used as a lesson horse. Yuck I didn't like him. Well acually I like every horse almost that I ride at the time but thats because back then I didn't know how good horses can get! lol hey I was only 9!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

the only decent thoroughbred is a retired one so it was probably retired


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

well maybe.... I'm just trying to remember how old he was...... I think he was like....... 19 or something......... lol I don't know but it was possible..... Young Rider thats him and me when I really sucked at riding, again I was only 9.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

See? He doesn't really look like a TB but thats what he is


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

ha i didnt get a pic


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh see where it says 'young rider'? Click on that and it'll send you to a pic.


----------

